# Park Assist Retrofit??? Anyone???



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello guys, I have a '13 CC 2.0T DSG. I want to install the Park Assist module. The kit I bought comes with the 2 front sensors module and wiring. Did anyone try or did the retrofit??? Is it hard???? I know where the OPS/PDC module is. Do I have to swap the OPS module for the Park Assist module?
Any help with be much appreciated!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I could be wrong... But I believe that this requires the same ABS control module as the ACC and Lane Assist, which on the 2012 And below (USA spec) was not something you could buy locally. I was going down the path of adapting ACC on mine, but have had a hard time acquiring the control module that supports this, as it needs to come from overseas and there's only a few available that can be interchanged with the USA models.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response. My car is the latest CC model. Also is the European version since im in S.America.
Would I still need the Lane Assist Module?


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

No, you don't need.
Just replace old OPS module unit with the new Park Assist unit, install Park Assist sensors, few VCDS settings and everything will work very fine.

http://bronken.de/parklenkassistent-pla-im-passat-b6-nachrusten/


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I installed on my 2009 VR6 that came with factory PDC sensors. Added front two sensors and new module then VCDS programming and works great! It requires adding a few new wires/pins to the harness but isn't hard just have to be patient. There's a thread on here where the guy from canada did the DIY and it was very very easy to follow. I'll look for it for you. Just compare the modules and make sure your modules match the ones on the DIY and you will be good to go.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6115349-Park-assist-retrofit-V1.5 

There's the thread! Feel free to PM me if you need to since I installed the same setup. Ken (the DIY creator) is very knowledgeable too if something comes up.


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the DIY! Seems pretty Easy! with a lot of work and needs of patience! 
Do you know where I have to put the sensors? like how many cm's of the of the bumper?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

krndanic307 said:


> Thanks for the DIY! Seems pretty Easy! with a lot of work and needs of patience!
> Do you know where I have to put the sensors? like how many cm's of the of the bumper?


My bumper was pre marked. When I took off the bumper there were marks to drill out the bumper. They were covered with tape.... peeled off the tape and the marks were there to drill out. Just make sure you use the correct bit. I practiced on a plastic coffee can lid to make sure the size was right before doing it to the real bumper.


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm planning to take it to the shop, is it a 1" drill right? My car should have the marks too then... since my car is a EDM car... 
Thanks so much columbus!


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

krndanic307 said:


> I'm planning to take it to the shop, is it a 1" drill right? My car should have the marks too then... since my car is a EDM car...
> Thanks so much columbus!


I think I bought the 1" and it was a tad too big so I got one size smaller like the 15/16 from Ace Hardware. No problem.


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

So bad news after all. Everything was wired, even drilled the hole put the front sensors.
The F**king module isn't compatible with my CC. 
Does anyone know where I could buy the Module for the CC and part #?

Much appreciated!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Check aliexpress.com


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

krndanic307 said:


> So bad news after all. Everything was wired, even drilled the hole put the front sensors.
> The F**king module isn't compatible with my CC.
> Does anyone know where I could buy the Module for the CC and part #?
> 
> Much appreciated!


1.What is the PN of your curent module?
2.Why do you say isn't compatible with your CC?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I can check mine tomorrow but what issue r u having??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

ronniejamesdio said:


> 1.What is the PN of your curent module?
> 2.Why do you say isn't compatible with your CC?





ColumbusCC said:


> I can check mine tomorrow but what issue r u having??!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ronniejamesdio, I dont have it with me right now. As far as I know the module that I have is from a TIGUAN or Passat B5. 
VAG won't let me modify anything.

Colombus apparently the kit wasnt for the CC/PASSAT B7 is for the old B5. I need to buy the whole new kit again. Which in alienexpress isnt as expensive that I thought. It comes with the ABS sensors 2 front sensors 2 rear sensors, the whole gearbox panel with the buttons


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

krndanic307 said:


> ronniejamesdio, I dont have it with me right now. As far as I know the module that I have is from a TIGUAN or Passat B5.
> VAG won't let me modify anything.
> 
> Colombus apparently the kit wasnt for the CC/PASSAT B7 is for the old B5. I need to buy the whole new kit again. Which in alienexpress isnt as expensive that I thought. It comes with the ABS sensors 2 front sensors 2 rear sensors, the whole gearbox panel with the buttons


Interesting, i didn't have to do anything with ABS sensors, just new new sensors, wiring, and the module behind the light switch. This is the exact kit I bought. http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/258612690.html


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> Interesting, i didn't have to do anything with ABS sensors, just new new sensors, wiring, and the module behind the light switch. This is the exact kit I bought. http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/258612690.html


That's the exact same kit I bought. VAG-COM won't let me get in the module and modify it. 
Do you have the PART # of the module?
Also my CC is the newer version. I think i need the B7 PLA or 2.0 as they say


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

krndanic307 said:


> That's the exact same kit I bought. VAG-COM won't let me get in the module and modify it.
> Do you have the PART # of the module?
> Also my CC is the newer version. I think i need the B7 PLA or 2.0 as they say


I mean maybe since your CC is a different year, but i just pulled up my scan logs.... 1T0919475 is the park assist module (#10 in the controller) did you follow Ken's instructions on here and enable the settings and make sure yours matched up the same as far as the modules for #10, #44, etc.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

@ Columbus What year and shat transmission u have? I might do this too


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

talja10 said:


> @ Columbus What year and shat transmission u have? I might do this too


I have the 2009 VR6 4motion that came with factory front and rear sensors. Ken Barkhouse has a DIY pdf on the forum here and he had the same car as mine so it was easy to follow. My transmission is automatic but i don't think that matters at all.


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> I have the 2009 VR6 4motion that came with factory front and rear sensors. Ken Barkhouse has a DIY pdf on the forum here and he had the same car as mine so it was easy to follow. My transmission is automatic but i don't think that matters at all.


Mine is a EDM CC with the start/stop button in the gear console. Do you have the DIY link? Also is it possible to give me the MODULE PART #?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

krndanic307 said:


> Mine is a EDM CC with the start/stop button in the gear console. Do you have the DIY link? Also is it possible to give me the MODULE PART #?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6115349-Park-assist-retrofit-V1.5 
That is the link to the DIY thread. As far as the different engine start, yeah i can't speak for that. Hmmmmm. The part I posted above but it's 1T0919475M


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6115349-Park-assist-retrofit-V1.5
> That is the link to the DIY thread. As far as the different engine start, yeah i can't speak for that. Hmmmmm. The part I posted above but it's 1T0919475M


It might be that the 1st GEN CC has same parts the B5 Passat. Because they made an entire new Parkassist for the B7 PLA 2.0. Even the button that comes with the 1.5 Kit doesnt fit on mine, since I have the start-stop button . Im gonna check one more time. 
By anychance do you have the OEM module #? the one with the 8 sensors only


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

The original module was 3C8919475. I just checked the picture from when I sold it on eBay a few months back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krndanic307 (Jun 19, 2008)

ColumbusCC said:


> The original module was 3C8919475. Just check the picture from when I sold it on eBay a few months back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll check today! I'll keep you posted! thanks colombus!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

krndanic307 said:


> I'll check today! I'll keep you posted! thanks colombus!


so how did it go?


----------

